# hunting training



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

So I was just looking online at some trainers out of curiosity. I could not believe some of their prices for such little return. One site was $250 for 2 weeks training and requires the puppy to be 4.5-6 months. It includes training sit, here, and leash training along with some introduction to fields and birds. I guess my question is, Copper knew his name, come, sit probably the first 3 days home. Do they really need the additional time for the introductions? Or should he not have really learned those commands that fast? Because in his first 2 weeks home he learned those commands, almost has heel, down, and on my e-collar my "tone" setting means come so I don't have to always call for him. And we're still trying to learn woah and stay. Call me crazy but i feel by the time he's 4.5-6 months Copper will know all those commands and then some. Maybe other dogs just aren't as smart as Vizslas or am I crazy?


----------



## Tika V (Jan 30, 2013)

Im sending my girl with a field trial trainer to summer camp in North Dakota to run on wild birds. While she is there he will be working her through force fetch and also working on getting her steady/broke. He also runs the dogs from horse back in hour stake type braces too. He takes a max of 24 vizslas supplies food and travel from his home to ND. The weekly rate for this is $125 a week. He is a top field trail trainer in the mid west. I feel thats a great deal for the amount of experiance she will gain by workin with him the other dogs and especially the wild birds.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

olofsonb
If they are teaching sit at first, and not along (or instead of) with Whoa training they are most likely a retriever trainer. I would highly suggest you look for a pointer trainer, and the intro includes birds.
$250 is not a high price, and most in my area charge a average of $600 a month. You will find some higher and some lower, but that's a good average.
I know a couple of retriever trainers that get a grand a month, and they have a long waiting list to get on their truck.

On what trainers are able to accomplish.
Yes, you may have your pup doing these commands, but is he doing them in a bird field with heavy distraction? They have a lot of money invested in land, equipment, kennels, birds onsite, and years of knowledge. 
I suggest that you choose your trainer wisely. It can mean the difference in your pup hunting, or shutting down.
If your looking for a trainer in your area contact your local Vizsla group, and navhda. They should be able to point you in the right direction. Also if your breeder trials they should have contacts to help you find a trainer.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I had thought about sending my boy away for some training but quickly changed my mind.
I would rather have someone train me to train my boy.
I am lucky enough to have a NAVHDA chapter with a 2 hour drive from me.
2 weekends ago they invited me to go to a training day.
It was very cool, live birds, drag tests, whoa boards, obedience, there was shooting both with starter pistols and shotguns in the field with bird launchers, we did everything (except the shotgun shooting over him, next time I might as he was great with the pistols going off)
About 12 dogs there total ( 2 other V’s), and an awesome day. (Bacchus was asleep within 2 minutes of leaving)
After that day I joined the club.
Only cost me $50.00 for my membership and they train one weekend a month. I also received the book “The Training and Care of the Versatile Hunting Dog” which is basically what the chapter follows.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm with TexasRed on this one. $250/week is pretty reasonable, but I don't think you are getting hunt training, I think you are getting obedience with some field introduction. Wilson just returned from two months of hunt training - $650/month. Minimum of six months old to start and he had to have completed basic obedience by then (leash walking, etc). 

during W's training, they conditioned him to the e-collar and also started working on force fetch and eventually whoa. We didn't get to whoa because Wilson wasn't getting the force fetch - too much of a playful dope. The trainer recommended we bring him home and try again in the fall when he has matured a little. 

TexasRed is correct - a good trainer is expensive and will LOVE your dog. But most importantly, a good trainer will know when your dog has reached his max and send him home without ruining him.


----------



## Tika V (Jan 30, 2013)

I did all the intro work on my own and even started some of the formal training like backing and stop to flush sort of things. Its great fun and makes a great bond between you and your pup. If you decide to tackle training on your own be sure to find yourself a good proven training program. I strongly recommend the book Training with Mo. This is the Maurice Lindley method. (Maurice also offers training) Or as mentioned above Navhda groups can be helpful also. I also did Navhda for a bit but the group near me were all other breeds and they didnt know Vizslas well. Some of the methods were not jiving with my girl so we moved on. If you go the trainer route make sure they know vizslas and also that they are willing to spend time with you and your dog at some point during the training. If not move on. The good trainers will train the dog but also you a bit too.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

oLo - missing the point - E- collar on a 4mo old pup - the collar is a long range correction after the pup knows the commands - takes about a year before the collar comes into play - cost ? - a great trainer or breeder is not cheap !!!!! my advice buy a finished dog - if a great trainer he will put a E-collar on you - 2 train you - it is a simple fact of life - if you want a great pup - you have to be a great owner - not thee other way around !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its only money, and nothing compares to having your dog out in the field hunting with you.

My husband was having a conversation with a guy a few weeks ago, that was considering buying his first hunting pup. My husband told him "You better have a savings account, Deb has spent 10-15 thousand on the dogs over the past few years." At first I told him, I seriously don't think I have spent that much.
Then he started on the list of things I have done with the dogs. Including trainers, vets, leases to run them, birds, training aids, and the list happily goes on.
I quit counting what the dogs cost me along time ago.
They bring me joy, and I want them in the field hunting with me.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We keep a strict budget and Wilson "cost" us $8000 last year. Between food, training, supplies, walker, etc. What he's given us back though, has been priceless. We spent an additional $2000 on hunt training this summer. Will spend more in the fall. My husband comments on the cost, but we both agree-we are better for it and it has been worthwhile


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

So I looked up my "local" NAVHDA. Is it normal to have them about 4 hours away?!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Did you go to the chapters website to see where they train and test? While some are a good distance, others are not.
It all depends on where the clubs find access to land that's proper for training.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------

